# The Dark Trippy House Of Words



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I just a I decided to create a floating spiritual shelter for myself and my beautiful bohemian existential thoughts and writings you can join me if you feel the same because your dark poetic soul bleeds like I do.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

My world is a hole and it is what it is and it rarely  ever changes.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

My dark and deeply catastrophic music makes me feel like I just jumped off a snowy cliff in the middle of winter into a stormy whirlpool of all consuming anguish and liquid sorrow.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I hate to admit it to myself  but I'am introverted and deep tragic artist because I love to hide away with my own company and rust away by myself like million copper pennies inside of a stagnant and dying lake.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

My mind is a psychotropic ambient nightmare of black and red paint smeared on a well worn canvas.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

My soul is void and private with touches of passion and pain but I still go on with my withdrawal of a life.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I'am not like everybody else and it doe's not bother me at all.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Water is my home far away from home so please let me sink with my eyes wide open and let my body forever


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

When I have my paints and music I'am up for almost anything even dancing.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Cemeteries and beaches are second nature to me like witchy stuff and the color black along with emotively damaging rock music.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Like the name Desdemona I'am truly an unfortunate soul but yet I still consider orange and blue to be my lucky colors.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I want to swim and dance and never return to the land of the living just let music and dance claim my beaten down soul for all it's worth or let the water consume me.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I like turtles and lizards because they are cute and easy going sort of like me.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

When I roller blade I feel like I'am the fastest person alive on earth.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Fall is my favorite season and I secertly love lemon flavored things.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I love the ocean so much that I secretly want to be a marine biologist and maybe even a professional meremaid swimmer.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I want to study paranormal studies along with mortuary sciences and art.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Demonology and mythology are my secert hobbies along with the study of monsters.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I'am a fun and fabulous anime and video game nerd.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I collect creepy books and tarot cards along with seashells and seaglass.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Scary movies are the bomb and chocolate is a lifesaver.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I'am a goth and an aspiring tattoo artist.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Dark bohemian hippy cowgirl on board.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Secertly I'am a vampire.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

I'am obsessed with horses and western stuff.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Beauty and creating desire is my life.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Vampire/meremaid/ water witch/water horse/succubus.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

Night/blood/snow/water/ice/storms/ electricity/lust/desire/cold/moon/ witchcraft/beauty/youth/femininity/ seduction/immortallity/spirit/caring/ distant.


----------



## metafang (Apr 5, 2018)

i bleed rainbows


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am an Mandela Effect.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I want to see a black unicorn.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I want go swimming and suba diving so bad inside of the ocean.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am secertly obsessed with the play Othello.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am going to go to one of the local paint store's in town and buy lots of sky blue and pumpkin orange paint along with black paint so I can my place so that it matchs my frequency.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

Paint my walls coal black and sky blue with hints of pumpkin orange.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I have being dabbling with stage acting and modeling.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I wish I could have the power to time travel and to stop time.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

A Perfect Circle and Pink Turns Blue along with Placebo play the soundtrack to me life.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I want to be a paranormal pychologist and folklorist.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

My favorite flowers are black eyed suzanns and blue roses even though I'am allergic to flowering plants.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I love necklaces and wear them even though I'am allergic to them.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I love wearing red and black lipsticks with blue lipsick.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I always wear blue eyeshadow or red eyeshadow but sometimes I wear purple  eyeshadow.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

My ideal summer outfit is a long sky blue gypsy skirt with a pink crop top and fringed tan ankle boots or cowgirl boots and blue hair in a hair pin ponytail with a necklace/spiked choker and red lipstick/black studded belt.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

My hair smells heavily of peach or mango perfume.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am allergic to dust.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am emotive and dpressive and distant  but I'am also a talented and  nice charming person.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am originally from Oregon but I live in Texas now.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

My favorite gothic jewelry is pentogram necklaces.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I wear swim caps so that my blue or orange doe's not get messed up sometimes my hair is black with a blue and orange strike in it or it is blue and orange.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I worship godesses of lust and death mostly as a pagan but I also worship The Devil and Poseidon.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am a goth but I don't wear black all the time and I love corsets along with tight seductive clothing.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I feel that Ireland and Scotland are my second homes.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I want to live in a gaint creepy gray stone castel and be a queen.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

Secertly I'am a goth queen and priestess.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am bisexual and polyamourous.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am 5 ft 8 inches tall but I want to be        5 ft 11 to 5 ft 12.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

666 the number of the beast.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am an spiritual black hole.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 6, 2018)

I'am deeply attracted to damaged and  dark abandon places the same goe's  for people.


----------

